# help with good wifi router with USB support



## manohar387 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Well my requirements are as follows
1. price 3000-5000
2. good throughput
3. single/dual band
4. USB support to download torrents with PC and share files on internet
5. DD-WRT support

i can extend the price by 1000 bucks max


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 10, 2013)

Tp link Wdr3600. @ snapdeal (I already got 1 on ebay, and required another one.....1 month back it was for 3660 and I missed it  very sad)

Or get still higher models in wdr series


----------



## evil_maverick (Aug 10, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Tp link Wdr3600. @ snapdeal (I already got 1 on ebay, and required another one.....1 month back it was for 3660 and I missed it  very sad)
> 
> Or get still higher models in wdr series



Try the ASUS RTN13U-B1...Its an old model...but i have been using it for some time...its a powerful device coupled with ddwrt support...i use it for 24X7 torrent downloading....u can try this one....
Buy Asus RTN13U Wifi Router Wireless Broadband 3G USB Printer Sharing Repeater | eBay

or try the new updated version RTN14U :
Asus RT-N14U WIFI N300 MBPS Wireless Router RTN14U+3G+4G + Printer Sharing | eBay


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 10, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> Try the ASUS RTN13U-B1...Its an old model...but i have been using it for some time...its a powerful device coupled with ddwrt support...i use it for 24X7 torrent downloading....u can try this one....
> Buy Asus RTN13U Wifi Router Wireless Broadband 3G USB Printer Sharing Repeater | eBay
> 
> or try the new updated version RTN14U :
> Asus RT-N14U WIFI N300 MBPS Wireless Router RTN14U+3G+4G + Printer Sharing | eBay



Im really unlucky
I got rt-n13u and replaced it two times and got refunded....
Wdr3600 has 2USB (extensible to 4 USB by modding internally) & DUALBAND & GIGABIT LAN/ WAN ports(super file transfers over wired connection)
And killer looks which is impressive and you can tell your friend that its 10k or 15k 
I feel its the best you can get compared to others


----------



## manohar387 (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks guys, does the tp-link wdr 3600 support torrent downloading without PC


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 10, 2013)

manohar387 said:


> thanks guys, does the tp-link wdr 3600 support torrent downloading without PC



You need to install ddwrt and do some research and install it....google helps 
Wdr3600 also supports openwrt...


----------



## manohar387 (Aug 10, 2013)

hey snapdeal is selling it for 3500 , you think i should i buy this


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 11, 2013)

manohar387 said:


> hey snapdeal is selling it for 3500 , you think i should i buy this



Which one


----------



## manohar387 (Aug 11, 2013)

snap deal is selling the tp-link  wdr3600 for 3550rs


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 11, 2013)

manohar387 said:


> snap deal is selling the tp-link  wdr3600 for 3550rs


Get it! !!!
Really!!! Yesterday it was for 4400 on snapdeal
Great deal
I will buy another one now thanks!!!


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 11, 2013)

Im still on stock firmware and not modded to ddwrt.... I will in few days

But for torrent client, there is no readily available guide... You need to research


----------



## manohar387 (Sep 23, 2013)

ok thanks mate


----------



## yogeshganvir (Jun 3, 2015)

evil_maverick said:


> Try the ASUS RTN13U-B1...Its an old model...but i have been using it for some time...its a powerful device coupled with ddwrt support...i use it for 24X7 torrent downloading....u can try this one....
> Buy Asus RTN13U Wifi Router Wireless Broadband 3G USB Printer Sharing Repeater | eBay
> 
> or try the new updated version RTN14U :
> Asus RT-N14U WIFI N300 MBPS Wireless Router RTN14U+3G+4G + Printer Sharing | eBay



any other latest option for this...n13 is out of market and my budget is 3k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2015)

instead of bumping 2 years old threads,start new thread.


----------

